# Dull stinky coat no matter what? Is it me?



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay do I was reading through some bathing threads and read some of you only bathe four times a year?? How do you do it?? 
I got Elios from a abusive family and he was seriously brown when I got him. Never had a bath. (He is a light liver) and since I've gotten him I've got him on hip supliment and raw diet and he eats a raw egg once a week. But his coat gets so dull and stinky so fast and he sheds like crazy of course. 
I'm so jealous of people with these nice shinny coated dogs . Hahah 
Why is Elios coat so dull and unhealthy almost?
Should I feed him anything that will help? AND if so what is the best?
Thanks a ton guys


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You really shouldn't have to bathe that much. I've got a dog on kibble and she had her first bath in over a year a few days ago. Her coat didn't smell at all. It's just been so long since her last bath, so I gave her one.

What kind of raw diet are you feeding? Is it a balanced one? You're feeding the right ratios of meat, bones, and organs?


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

I've really only had one experience like this, with a Rottweiler actually. She was on a raw diet, supplements, everything I could think of, but still that nasty coat. What I ended up using was a combination of a high quality shampoo/conditioner and Isle of Dog's royal jelly supplement. I washed her down REALLY thoroughly and then spent the next few weeks rubbing in the royal jelly every few days and brushing her down between applications of the supplement. Then at the end of the month I did another thorough wash and the royal jelly again. She shed horribly for a bit, but I think she may have been replacing dead, malnourished coat. After about two months, her coat was amazing, and actually a bit soft. 
Depending on the dog, the effectiveness of this may vary, but that was the process that worked for me. After her coat was restored, I stopped using the royal jelly stuff but her coat stayed pretty much the same. Maybe not quite as soft because I wasn't using the fancy supplement, but it was still very healthy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get a thorough Vet physical to determine if the dog has parasites, internal, external . Might need a worming . Might be deficient because some worm is robbing him of nutrition.

Vet will determine whether there is a health problem , thyroid , hormonal problem .

Make sure you are feeding high quality protein , and a source of minerals , essential fatty acids.

Make sure you don't have an underlying bacterial infection or fungal problem on the skin to give you that musty odor.

lots of articles and suggestions in Dogs Naturally Magazine Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

He actually had a full physical a month ago (cost a fortune.. But I was worried because he only had a little check up when I first got him)
In the first check up he had the dr said he had a skin issue. Like dry skin or something. 
And it cleared up pretty good . 
He was a stray in Cali before the trainer got him and I took him. 
It's not a horrible smell. Just a doggy smell but I'd just like to get him a nice shinny coat. 
I don't give a oil suppliment because hadn't decided on what one to give him. 
I fallow the diet of a lady who feeds her dogs raw and of of what or read here. He get his % of OM MB MM ect.
And he has been doing great on it! 
Maybe it just hasn't sunk in to his system yet (a lady who feeds raw says a full change after starting raw can take up to 6 months )


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

How long have you had this dog? He should be getting some kind of oil in his diet, fish oil, coconut oil are great for dogs. And yes, it can take up to 6 months to make a real transformation.

If his skin is dry, you don't want to overbathe, but you can do a hot oil treatment. Put about 1/4 cup of coconut oil into a gallon of hot tap water, pour it all over him and make sure it gets down to the skin. Let it sit on him for about 20 minutes (I usually crate the dog with some towels during this time). Then bathe him with a mild shampoo such as Earthbath. The shampoo will remove some of the oil, but not all of it. You can also do a leave-in oil treatment after the bath, about a tablespoon of coconut oil in a gallon of hot tap water, pour over the dog after the bath and let dry.

I do a version of this at my grooming salon, I use fancier oils but the concept is the same. It really helps those dogs with dry skin and brittle coat.


----------

